# The first signs that you're getting there with fitness



## Andrew_Culture (25 Jul 2012)

We all know that cycling starts tough, hits a plateau, then remains tough, before getting tougher, but I've been giving some thought to what indicators there are that progress is being made.

My 'getting there' indicators have been:

Noticing that my gut no longer stands proud when I lay on my back
The ability to make it to the top of hills without seriously psyching myself up first 
Thinking I'm in an easy gear, looking down and realising I'm in a very tough one
Getting a KOM on Strava
And then last night I was mumbling about the headwind, then realised there wasn't one, it was just the wind resistance my ample frame was creating!
So come on, what are your 'key performance indicators', and I don't mean goals, I mean those pleasant little surprises cycling brings us.


----------



## ohnovino (25 Jul 2012)

Thinking you've got a great tailwind, then realising it's all you.

Accelerating so you get clear of a pinch point before a following car tries to overtake, then looking back to see you've dropped them.

Riding a stretch of road you haven't been on for ages and thinking, "I'm sure there used to be a hill here".


----------



## Moodyman (25 Jul 2012)

Keeping up with moving traffic - i.e. 25-30mph range.

When you're cruising at 20mph and barely out of breath.

When you hit a big roundabout with enough speed that you don't need to pedal until you exit.

My personal favourite is when you hit that sweet spot with rhythm, power, progression and pain. Where you feel all four in equal measure. Where your legs and lungs are burning, yet it feels so rewarding that you attack even more.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Jul 2012)

All brilliant! I only realised yesterday that I was travelling at the same speed as traffic now!


----------



## GrasB (25 Jul 2012)

When at about the half way point of a 15km climb you look back to see everyone else struggling, then say your apologies & attack the rest of the climb anyway


----------



## redcard (25 Jul 2012)

When you realise no one has overtaken you for weeks.

This could be a result of my fitness, or it could be the folks on my commute are now wise to the fact they're getting a faceful of gob if they try it on.

I jest, of course.


----------



## Moodyman (25 Jul 2012)

redcard said:


> When you realise no one has overtaken you for weeks.
> 
> This could be a result of my fitness, or it could be the folks on my commute are now wise to the fact they're getting a faceful of gob if they try it on.
> 
> I jest, of course.


 
Or you live somewhere like Paisley where cyclists are a rarity


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Noticing that my gut no longer stands proud when I lay on my back


 
The corollary of this is being able to use the drops comfortably.



ohnovino said:


> Thinking you've got a great tailwind, then realising it's all you.


 
Thinking you've got a nasty headwind then realising it's all you... (ie you're going fast enough for air resistance to be more noticeable)

d.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (25 Jul 2012)

Wife says she can see my ribs


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Jul 2012)

When you start to feel guilty everytime you're on a group ride and a hill approaches.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2012)

I found that I was riding my hilly local loops a whole chainring higher the last time I was fit! I used the 39 ring where I'd previously used my 30-tooth granny ring, and I used my 52 where I used to use the 39. I did a whole season where I didn't use the smallest ring on either my road bike or MTB. 

These days, I use a 26 where I used to use the 30 (or even the 39!) and the 39 where I might have used the 52. I do still use the 52, but mainly on downhills or with a tailwind.


----------



## Globalti (25 Jul 2012)

When you drive the same route you've cycled and realise you didn't really notice that hill....


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2012)

Globalti said:


> When you drive the same route you've cycled and realise you didn't really notice that hill....


I tried to climb Holme Moss on 3 occasions and was forced to dismount on the steep section each time to rest and stretch my back. 

I headed that way again in 2007 on a mega-hilly 141 mile ride down to visit my family in Coventry. I had a rack and panniers bodged onto my bike so that was extra weight to carry and I kept worrying about the steep section of the climb and whether I'd be able to get up it on the bike. Suddenly, to my shock I found myself on the flat section at the summit by the TV mast - where had that tough climb gone! 

I had the same experience on every steep climb on the way there, and on the way back a week later. Everything was fine. I thought Snake Pass was an absolute doddle and steamed up it. Even the 25% ramp of Ewden Bank was merely 'stiff' rather than the impossible gut-buster I'd encountered on my previous attempts at it. 

And then I let all that fitness slip away again ...


----------



## Peter Armstrong (25 Jul 2012)

When you win the dour de france


----------



## zigzag (25 Jul 2012)

when you don't get involved in silly commuter racing anymore, as you know you are the fastest anyway


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jul 2012)

Cruising at speed.
Not having to say "Shut up legs"
Big ring riding.
Seeking out hills.
Riding home the long way and then finding you've plenty time to add a few more km.
Finding it really quite difficult to hit max HR.
Having hit a high, or max., HR noticing how quickly is settles again.
Having conversations with riding companions who are gasping for breath.
Dropping folk for dead on the climbs.

Won't last though....

(All this talk of reduced guts. Can't see it myself. I like beer, pies, and malt whisky, way to much to lose weight)


----------



## Ghost Donkey (25 Jul 2012)

Overtaking someone on a road bike on the flat riding a heavy comuter bike with panniers.

Overtaking and staying ahead of a cyclist on a shared cycle path while out running.

OK, both these rely on the other party not actually trying 

Being able to run in zone 2 was the first sign for me. I used to jog and not be able to speak at all for ages. Being able to keep up with people comfortably on the bike who I used to kill myself trying to keep in sight is another good one. You have a draft bonus which makes it easier but that's a nice psychological boost.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Jul 2012)

When it takes over 7 miles for the egs to warm rather than start to scream to stop


----------



## 2wd (25 Jul 2012)

When you can finally cycle past a skip without wanting to launch your bike in it


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (25 Jul 2012)

For me it was looking down and being able to see the saddle because my belly isn't totally in the way and being able to ride on the hoods without feeling the pull of gravity from said belly!

Last Sunday I felt a huge improvement, cruising at 18mph 15 miles into a ride without even feeling it. 

#gettingthere


----------



## MattHB (25 Jul 2012)

Unfortunately most of these points are depressing as I still have so far to go! I did do my first ride with some of the clubs faster riders today and kept up ok.


----------



## defy-one (25 Jul 2012)

When your not breaking sweat but still dropping riders on your commuter bike


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Not having to say "Shut up legs"



I still have to say "Shut up legs" but now it's when I'm trying to sustain a 30km/h average rather than 25km/h...



> Seeking out hills.



Oh yes, definitely this. 

d.


----------



## Aiden_23 (25 Jul 2012)

When you stop doing that lunge foward with your Groin onto the head tube to stretch your back. When you stop making little bitch noises and wimpering on hills because you are hanging out!!!!! I still do both of these cant wait to stop them though!!!!!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jul 2012)

When my commute only needs to be this, but ends up being this.


----------



## tyred (26 Jul 2012)

I had upped the mileage in recent years but had actually put on a little weight and felt I had made zero progress on fitness until it dawned on me I regularly ride effortlessly at 20ish mph on the flat on a 63" fixed gear which is in excess of 100rpm cadence.


----------



## GrasB (26 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> When my commute only needs to be this, but ends up being this.


Then there are some of us who think that doing a 45mile day is on the light side... guess who has a 250w 3h - 3h 15m tempo ride scheduled for this afternoon


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Jul 2012)

When you curse your compact chainset and wish you had a standard double climbing up a cat 1 or 2 climb.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Jul 2012)

When you own a pair of bollox and you have replied to this thread.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (26 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> When my commute only needs to be this, but ends up being this.


I see you and raise you! lol

used to be this  Then became this at least once a week until i moved down to cornwall. this morning i did this and will stretch it further once the shower is fixed! plus i sometimes go hill hunting at lunch ( this 570 ft climb ends at my office!)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jul 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> I see you and raise you! lol
> 
> used to be this  Then became this at least once a week until i moved down to cornwall. this morning i did this and will stretch it further once the shower is fixed! plus i sometimes go hill hunting at lunch ( this 570 ft climb ends at my office!)


 
Wowsa! I just just thrashed my guts out trying to beat a personal best at lunchtime and my shitfek phone gps recorded me go through a field instead of on the road! KHAAAAAN!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (26 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Wowsa! I just just thrashed my guts out trying to beat a personal best at lunchtime and my shitfek phone gps recorded me go through a field instead of on the road! KHAAAAAN!


 
im seriously considering a garmin however have no interweb at home so the phone gets it! lol. stays on charge at lunch while i induldge in voyager and all afternoon just in case i want a big ride after work!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jul 2012)

I have a Holux GPSport that I have on my handlebars so used that data instead, and it was bang-on.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (26 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I have a Holux GPSport that I have on my handlebars so used that data instead, and it was bang-on.


 
can you get it with HRM and cadence sensor?? was looking at the garmin edge 500 cause you can get all that in a bundle just to make it easier! (can you tell im starting to take it seriously!! lol)


----------



## Kiwiavenger (26 Jul 2012)

just noticed the hill by my work has an 11% kick up at the bottom!!!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jul 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> can you get it with HRM and cadence sensor?? was looking at the garmin edge 500 cause you can get all that in a bundle just to make it easier! (can you tell im starting to take it seriously!! lol)


 
Nah, there is a Holux version that works with external sensors, but mine is cheap cheap cheap!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jul 2012)

ohnovino said:


> Thinking you've got a great tailwind, then realising it's all you.
> 
> .



That'll be the bean burritos I've been making for my packed lunch.

Sent from my FondleSlab using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Jogger (26 Jul 2012)

My recovery heart rate drops by 50 beats in first minute after stopping.


----------



## Berties (26 Jul 2012)

when a cycling partner that used to beat me on the hills says they don't like riding with me any more as they can't keep on hills or the flat


----------



## Kiwiavenger (27 Jul 2012)

When you smash your pb on a cat 4 strava segment by 30 seconds using the big ring only then carrying 20+ mph through the next two!! Also getting into work 5 minutes earlier over 5 miles! All whilst having a monster headache and legs that feel really heavy!

I think my weakness is the opposite of Sampson's as I just had a haircut yesterday

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Jul 2012)

GrasB said:


> Then there are some of us who think that doing a 45mile day is on the light side... guess who has a 250w 3h - 3h 15m tempo ride scheduled for this afternoon


 
Given all the time in the world I'd happily spend all day in the saddle!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (27 Jul 2012)

i have been tempted to take a day off without telling the wife to go out on the bike and do 50 miles plus for the hell of it!


----------



## rvw (27 Jul 2012)

[Tandemist] When your captain says "push" and you can.
(When your captain says "stop shoving" because you're showing off that you can.)
When you have enough breath to sing as you cycle.
When you have enough energy to _want _to sing as you cycle.


----------



## thefollen (27 Jul 2012)

Improvement's a lovely feeling. Just getting my cycle legs back after two months out of commuting (nowhere to put the bike in that contract) and 'taking it easy' during deep tissue massage from an IT band strain.

For me, as someone may already have stated, it's when you favour the big ring on the chainset. Love getting a fairly high RPM on the middle cog then with a flick of the left wrist unleashing the turbines!

Quite funny earlier in the week, after a 10mile run on Sunday my legs were 'feeling it' let's say (again, had been recovering form the IT band strain and first run over 10k in 5months). Up until Wednesday cycling was far less painful than walking. Now the legs feel like beasts, haven't been legitimately scalped all week 

You get a different type of cycle legs for commuting (in London) too as it's very stop/start and nigh-on impossible to gain momentum for a decent length of time. Lots of accelerating and short bursts. Can't wait to hit up a long ride sometime soon! Love Richmond Park laps. Some of the hill routes you chaps have been posting look awesome, love a good climb, be it trail running or cycling.


----------



## GrasB (27 Jul 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> When you curse your compact chainset and wish you had a standard double climbing up a cat 1 or 2 climb.


You know the pros are running compacts on hilly stages these days... so if you're doing this then why weren't you in the TdF?


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Jul 2012)

GrasB said:


> You know the pros are running compacts on hilly stages these days... so if you're doing this then why weren't you in the TdF?


Because I am too old, too slow, don't have the stamina to ride that distance day in day out, started riding regularly too late in life, don't want that lifestyle and probably don't have the natural ability. Other than that I see no reason why not.
As for cursing my compact that is more to do with not needing those extreme ratios I used to need when I was less fit and the subsequent large jumps between certain gears. As I have grown fitter I get over most of the longer climbs in the Pennines at a reasonable cadence and speed without feeling tired and without needing the lowest gears and I therefore periodically curse the compact.


----------



## kiwi-Sal (27 Jul 2012)

I cursed my compact when out climbing Nick O ' Pendle with ColinJ and gang. Boy was that hard! But to have the guts to do it showed I had progressed even if it didnt feel like it at the time.

Otherwise other pointers include more frequent use of big chain ring. Being able to tackle longer length of rides more often as I surprise myself I have got round so quickly. I have 1 loop which I use to tackle separately as 3 circuits. Now I do them all together.

Physique - Seeing good calf definition and arm definition!!!


----------



## defy-one (28 Jul 2012)

Standing at red lights (8 abreast) on Torrington place waiting to join Tottenham Court road ..... And i dropped all of them from a standing start 

(commuter hybrid with laptop+rucksack!)


----------



## bicyclos (29 Jul 2012)

On holiday last year beating the lift up 8 flights of stairs and not blow, to the suprise of my wife and the other occupants in the lift. There was not enough room for me so I said to my wife "I will see you up there" (top floor). With a smug look and arms folded when the doors opened I said "what took you" I have still kept my level of fitness 12 months on and it feels good.


----------



## mattobrien (30 Jul 2012)

Andrew, there is only one measure and it's a sub 30 minute lap of Alton Water ;-)


----------



## Kiwiavenger (30 Jul 2012)

I just managed 5 miles in 17 minutes with 360 ft of climbing with a dodgy knee (been feeling it all day) but still 10 secs of my best climb times however attacked both of them this time! 

Sent from the Holodeck on my Tricorder


----------

